# SPS-Programmierer trotz abgebrochenen Studium möglich ?



## masa_ru (25 Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
finde dieses Forum echt toll, man kommt hier sehr gut an Informationen bezüglich der Automatisierung!

ich habe eine Frage zu meiner Situation und hoffe Sie (erfahrene Automatisierer können mir helfen).

Hatte vor 2 Jahren Elektrotechnik / Automatisierung studiert leider abgebrochen im 5-Semester (140CP/210CP)   (geld dringend gebraucht...Vollzeitjob gefunden)
derzeit habe ich sehr viel in der IT (Administration) gearbeitet ... 
nun ist mein Zeitlichlicher vertrag zur ende, und ich bin bald Arbeitslos! 
habe hier eine Weiterbildung gefunden die durch JOB-Center auch gefördert wird : "Automatisierungstechnik und Vernetzung mit SIMATIC S7 und PROFIBUS/ PROFINET, Visualisierung mit WinCCflexible" (link)

Im Studium habe ich bereits Steuerungstechnik Note 1.3 und Automatisierungstechnik Note 1.3 Bestanden.

Meint ihr ich habe Chance nach dieser Weiterbildung als "SPS-Programmierer" zu Arbeiten ?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Mfg
Robert


----------



## ducati (25 Januar 2017)

Hast Du denn ueberhaupt irgend einen Abschluss? Wenn nein wuerde ich versuchen wenigstens den Bachelor fertig zu machen...


----------



## masa_ru (25 Januar 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Hast Du denn ueberhaupt irgend einen Abschluss? Wenn nein wuerde ich versuchen wenigstens den Bachelor fertig zu machen...


jein ...
"Staatlich geprüfter Technischer Assistent für Informatik und Automatisierungstechnik"  (Schulische Ausbildung)
Fachabitur
+vor Bachelor Elektrotechnik


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Januar 2017)

Die Weiterbildung kannst du schon Knicken, da mit WinCCflexibel nicht mehr
die aktuelle Hardware bedient werden kann. Ganz ehrlich, wenn du technisch 
nicht vorbelastet bist und keinen echten Abschluss hast, der irgend etwas
annähernd mit Automatisierung zu tun hat, reicht es höchstens zum Kaffee
kochen oder zum Friseur. 
Selbst das Kaffee kochen wird bei den weiterverbreiteten Kaffee-Vollautomaten  
immer überflüssiger.


----------



## Captain Future (26 Januar 2017)

Wie kommst du auf Flex ??

da steht doch:
SPS: Automatisierungstechnik mit TIA Portal, Vernetzung PROFIBUS/ PROFINET und Prozessvisualisierung mit WinCC

ich würde den Kurs machen wenn der vom Amt gefördert wird.
Auf alle Fälle hast du dann etwas in Papierform das ist besser bei einer Bewerbung als nix und man 
lernt was das kann nie schaden.


----------



## Triox85 (26 Januar 2017)

Also hast du nun einen fertigen Berufsabschluss oder nicht ?
Denn ohne Abschluss wirst du in 99% der Firmen keinen Job bekommen. Und wenn doch, dann nur einen zu schlechten Konditionen. Mach die Fortbildung und sehe zu das du per Abenduni ( geht auch Sa. und So.) deinen Bachelor fertig machst und irgend wie deine bisherigen Semester anrechnen lässt. 

Ist meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Januar 2017)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf Flex ??
> 
> da steht doch:
> SPS: Automatisierungstechnik mit TIA Portal, Vernetzung PROFIBUS/ PROFINET und Prozessvisualisierung mit WinCC



Weil es da steht ...



masa_ru schrieb:


> habe hier eine Weiterbildung gefunden die durch JOB-Center auch gefördert wird : "Automatisierungstechnik und Vernetzung mit SIMATIC S7 und PROFIBUS/ PROFINET, Visualisierung mit WinCCflexible" (link)



Ok, wenn man den Link folgt steht es da anders, also das eine fragen und das 
andere meinen. Wir haben auch Not am Man bei uns im Büro, allerdings glaube
ich das die Bewerbung niemals unsere Personalbüro verlassen würde, sondern
gleich zurück an den Absender geht. 

Sieht das bei euch anders aus?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Januar 2017)

Letztendlich wäre eine Abschluss natürlich wünschenswert. Interessant wirst du als Arbeitnehmer für einen Arbeitgeber dann aber vor allem,
indem du wenigstens 3-4 Jahre Berufserfahrung mitbringen könntest ( und Abschluss ). Natürlich findet man auch ohne einen Abschluss und / oder
Berufserfahrung einen Job in der Branche, die Frage ist doch, welche Erwartungen hast du an dich selbst und was möchtest du noch erreichen.


Mit Grüßen


----------



## Captain Future (26 Januar 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Weil es da steht ..



Wie kommst du auf Flex ?  Die Frage war an den Themenstarter gerichtet. Bei dir ist mir das klar weil Er es geschrieben hat.



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Sieht das bei euch anders aus?



Oh ja weil unser Chef nicht den Schwerpunkt auf Dipl.Ing. Elektro, SPS-Programmierer,  
Staatlich geprüfter Techniker usw. legt.

Warum und nach welchen Kriterien er aussucht keine Ahnung. 
Aber jeder der bei uns in der Abteilung anfängt macht eine Art praktischen Aufnahmetest der 
unter Zeitdruck nicht ganz einfach ist.

Unser Chef hat so schöne Ausbildungsmodelle an den man sich in Echtzeit (sofort) und 
ohne das man es vorher weiß (unvorbereitet) beweisen darf. 

Das ist nicht jedermanns Fall und keine leichte Aufgabe.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Januar 2017)

Es ist gelebte Praxis, dass man erst seine Papiere auf den Tisch 
legen muss – und erst dann zeigen darf, was man kann.

Von daher sind Abschlüsse schon wichtig. Sie zeigen auch, dass
jemand etwas angefangen und zu Ende gebracht hat. 

Abbrechern haftet oft ein "hat sich nicht richtig rein gekniet" an, 
unabhängig von den tatsächlichen Abbruchgründen.


----------



## Bits_And_More (26 Januar 2017)

Ich würde dir empfehlen auf alle Fälle dein Studium zu beenden. Du hast immerhin 4 volle Semester investiert, den Bachelor hat man in 6. Zumindest in der Schweiz wird im 6. zu dem die Bachelorarbeit geschrieben. Wenn du diese beispielsweise mit einem Industriepartner machen könntest, hättest du allenfalls auch gleich einen Fuss in einer Firma, welche in deinem Wunschgebiet tätig ist.
Um finanziell etwas besser klar zu kommen gibt es ja auch noch die Möglichkeit zum Teilzeitstudium. Dann dauert es vieleicht noch einmal ein Semester länger, doch besser das als unter der Brücke schlafen zu müssen.


----------



## Zombie (26 Januar 2017)

Ich habe mittlerweile recht oft in Firmen zu tun gehabt, in welchen in der Instandhaltung SPS Programmierer zu finden sind, die sich das alles selbst beigebracht haben.
Die haben allesamt eine als Elektriker/ Elektroniker oder Mechatroniker angefangen und sind aus eigenem Interesse oder schlichter Notwendigkeit in die Programmierung quer eingestiegen.
Die haben auch keinen Titel und haben trotzdem manchmal richtig was drauf. Nur soviel zu dem Thema, dass man einen höheren Abschluss braucht um SPS Programmierer zu werden.

Dein Problem liegt meiner Ansicht nach aber woanders. 
Du hast keine Berufsausbildung, kein Studium und diese Schulische Ausbildung wird dir vermutlich auch nicht gerade die Türen öffnen. 
Mein Rat an dich wäre daher, mach dein Studium fertig, dass du wenigstens den Bachelor in der Hand hast, dann sieht die Welt schon rosiger aus.
Alternativen wären eine Ausbildung, die dich aber mehr Zeit kosten könnte die die letzten 2 Semester die noch fehlen.

Du kannst dich aber gerne mal bei uns bewerben, wir suchen aktuell auch Leute. 
Allerdings ist, glaube ich, mindestens eine abgeschl. Berufsausbildung/ abgeschl. Studium oder abgeschl. Techniker ausdrücklich erwünscht, so wie es in den meisten Firmen wohl sein wird.

Eine Firma, die als Einstellkriterium die Bewährung an einem Modell hernimmt, ist sehr selten und könnte eine Chance sein. 
Aber trotzdem denke ich, dass jeder Personalleiter dich früher oder später, ohne die oben erwähnten Qualifikationen, bei den Gehaltsverhandlungen durch die Mangel drehen wird.


----------



## bike (27 Januar 2017)

Was mich langsam nervt ist folgende: 
Jemand bricht ein Studium ab, hat keine Ausbildung bzw keine entsprechende Vorbildung. 
Wenn nichts mehr geht, dann wird man mal eben PLC Programmierer. 
Ist dieser Beruf, den ich seit mehr als 40 Jahren ausführe und immer noch als meinen Traumberuf bezeichne, wirklich so etwas wie der letzte Weg? 
Zu diesem Beruf, das ist KEIN JOB, gehört mehr als nur der Wille SPS Programmierer sich nennen zu dürfen. 
Der Programmierer ist der Letzte der in der Futterkette: 
Der Kunde weiß nicht was er will / braucht. 
Der Vertrieb verspricht alles. 
Die Konstruktion bastelt etwas. 
Die Produktion baut was auf dem Papier ist. 
Der Monteur baut auf. 
Und zu letzt kommt der Programmierer und muss alles fertig machen, das bisher versiebt wurde.  

bike


----------



## ThomasM (31 Januar 2017)

Ich kann bike nur zustimmen... ich hab selbst 6 Jahre in der Instandhaltung gearbeitet und mir so gut wie alles selbst beigebracht, weil es mir Spaß gemacht hat. Im Anschluss hab ich dann nen Techniker mit Fachrichtung Automatisierung gemacht um etwas auf dem Papier zu haben um überhaupt an so eine Stelle zu kommen. Hab die Stelle dann aber als "nur" Techniker bloß bekommen, weil ich die Jahre Berufserfahrung hatte und im Gespräch mit praxis relevantem Fachwissen punkten konnte.

Aber zurück zum Thema... 

Meiner Meinung nach solltest du das Studium abschließen und dann deine Fühler ausstrecken... ich kenne bei uns in der Gegen keine Firma die jemanden ohne Abschluss mit "nur" ner Lehrgangsurkunde einstellt.

Gruß ThomasM


----------



## Typson (1 Februar 2017)

Also wir als Software-Dienstleister stellen auch Personal ein, dass keine abgeschlossene Ausbildung hat. Für Abbruch eines Studiums gibt es schließlich viele Gründe. Wir schauen uns aber während der Probezeit ziemlich genau an was da passiert und erwarten entsprechende Ergebnisse. Bei größeren Firmen ist das etwas einfacher, da kann man sich noch etwas länger verstecken und erstmal lernen... nur kommt man da ohne Abschluss nicht so einfach rein, weil niemand sich die Zeit nimmt dir über die Schulter zu schauen.
Eine empfehlenswerte Investition wäre ein Praktikum bei einem Konzern (VW, Bosch...) bzw. bei einem Lieferanten der Konzerne. Diese Praktika werden auch vom Amt gefördert. Unser letzter Praktikant hat sofort einen Job gefunden.


@bike:
Leider ist das so, der Programmierer ist der Letzte an der Anlage und kriegt den ganzen Dreck von oben ab. Trotzdem, falls man nicht zufällig selbstständig ist, ist die Bezahlung unterirdisch. Ich glaube das ist historisch gewachsen, da die SPS-Programmierer vor 15 Jahren alle noch Elektriker waren und diese ja anscheinend nichts kosten . Und selbst in Zeiten des Fachkräftemangels hält sich diese Einstellung hartnäckig. Software und vor allem SPS ist nunmal für die meisten absolut unverständlich und nicht bewertbar.


----------



## bike (6 Februar 2017)

Bei VauWe ein Praktikum? 
Also zu lernen wie man mit Software betrügen kann?
Ist das der EIntritt in ein erfolgreich, befriedigendes Berufsleben?
Muss das sein?

Als ich mit PLC begann, gab es noch keinen Studiengang, denn 1977 oder so, wusste noch keiner was das ist und was daraus wird.
Ich habe auch absolut nichts gegen Quereinsteiger oder Berufsfremde.
Nur geht es mir auf den Nerv, dass man denkt, ohne alle Grundlagen und so, als letzte Ausfahrt macht man eben PLC Programmierer. Da braucht man nichts als Grundlage.

Wenn ich mit unseren Werksstudenten zusammen arbeite, sind die überrascht, was wir wirklich jeden Tag machen.
Und wenn dann so ein bischen fliegen in die weite Welt ansteht  bekommen die oft weiche Knie.
Es fehlt, so empfinde ich es, an Nachwuchs, der auch ausserhalb der Büros arbeiten wollen.


bike


----------



## Rudi (6 Februar 2017)

Außerdem wird es schwer sein sich gegen die vielen Fachkräfte unter den Flüchtlingen durchzusetzen.


----------



## bike (6 Februar 2017)

Polemik ist, so denke ich, Nebensache bzw absolut nicht angebracht.
PLC Programmierer ist, wie ich schon schrieb, kein Job sondern ein Beruf.
Und ich freue mich, wenn jemand sich diesen Beruf aussucht.


bike


----------



## Rudi (6 Februar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Polemik ist, so denke ich, Nebensache bzw absolut nicht angebracht.
> PLC Programmierer ist, wie ich schon schrieb, kein Job sondern ein Beruf.
> Und ich freue mich, wenn jemand sich diesen Beruf aussucht.
> 
> ...



Wieder was dazugelernt. Ich wusste nicht das es PLC-Programmierer als Beruf gibt. Seit wann gibt es diesen Beruf ?


----------



## vollmi (6 Februar 2017)

Rudi schrieb:


> Wieder was dazugelernt. Ich wusste nicht das es PLC-Programmierer als Beruf gibt. Seit wann gibt es diesen Beruf ?



Nenns halt Berufung.

mfG René


----------



## KingHelmer (6 Februar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Es fehlt, so empfinde ich es, an Nachwuchs, der auch ausserhalb der Büros arbeiten wollen.


 *ACK*

Vollkommen richtig. Die Leute haben schlichtweg Schiss in dei "große weite Welt" zu gehen und dort auf sich alleine gestellt, unter Zeitdruck und mit dem Kunden, dem Vertrieb und den Sprachbarrieren im Genick, die Arbeit zu verrichten.
Da ist es eben oft einfacher, beim Stern eingestellt zu werden und am Band ein paar Teile zusammenzusetzen.

Viele wollen heutzutage das Hirn an der Pforte abgeben und es nach Feierabend wieder mitnehmen.
Bei uns sind es zwar weniger SPS-Themen weswegen die Leute verreisen müssen, aber das Problem, keine Nachwuchs zu finden, der motiviert ins Ausland fliegt ist auch bei uns mehr als bekannt.

Hat vielleicht auch mit den sozialen Medien zu tun (kein Scherz!). Ich denke, dass viele Angst haben, sich zwei, drei, vier Wochen lang nicht mit der Außenwelt verbinden zu können.
Außer der Angst vor dem Fremden, spielt das nach eminer EInschätzung auch eine große Rolle.


Aber zum Thema:
Ich denke, bei uns (großer Betrieb) würdest du auch in der Personalabteilung vorgefiltert werden. Kein Abschluss heißt dort vermutlich sofort "nein danke".
Wenn man dann mal bis zum Bewerbungsgespräch "durchkommt", dann hat man vielleicht eine reele Chance, aber bis dahin sieht es schlecht aus...

Gruß,


----------



## de vliegende hollander (6 Februar 2017)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Bei uns sind es zwar weniger SPS-Themen weswegen die Leute verreisen müssen, aber das Problem, keine Nachwuchs zu finden, der motiviert ins Ausland fliegt ist auch bei uns mehr als bekannt.



Wenn man sich die Auslösungen anschaut und Mann nur das extra aus die Überstunden hohlen muss wundert mich das auch nicht.


----------



## Zombie (6 Februar 2017)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig. Die Leute haben schlichtweg Schiss in dei "große weite Welt" zu gehen und dort auf sich alleine gestellt, unter Zeitdruck und mit dem Kunden, dem Vertrieb und den Sprachbarrieren im Genick, die Arbeit zu verrichten.
> Da ist es eben oft einfacher, beim Stern eingestellt zu werden und am Band ein paar Teile zusammenzusetzen.
> 
> Viele wollen heutzutage das Hirn an der Pforte abgeben und es nach Feierabend wieder mitnehmen.
> ...



Ich denke nicht, dass es direkt am Schiss vor der großen weiten Welt liegt. 
Von meinen Bekannten und Freunden mit denen ich über meinen Beruf gesprochen habe, bekomme ich viel Kritik an dem unsteten Lebensstil und der notwendigen Opferbereitschaft zu hören. 
Das ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, denn wenn man heute nicht weiß, wo man in drei Wochen oder einem Monat ist, ob es meinem Chef morgen einfällt, mich für 3 Monate nach Alaska zu schicken oder noch schlimmer, vergeht einem irgendwie die Lust am Leben.
Ich hab in den letzten Jahren viele Gelegenheiten verpasst mit meiner Familie oder Freunden Sachen zu unternehmen, war an vielen Geburtstagen, Hochzeiten und Todesfällen nicht da, weil ich eben für meine Firma um die halbe Welt geflogen bin um in stickigen Fabrikhallen zu arbeiten. Das zehrt an einem. Viele Bekannte die ebenfalls in diesem Metier angefangen hatten, sind wieder gegangen weil sie es nicht aushalten konnten, wochenlang von ihren Familien/ Freundinnen/ Verlobten/ Ehefrauen getrennt zu sein. So ein Beruf erfordert auch von diesen Personen große Opfer.
Ein weiterer Punkt ist die Bezahlung. Wenn es sich nicht mehr lohnt, warum dann noch Opfer bringen. Ist zumindest meine Meinung. Wenn ich unterwegs bin, habe ich daheim kaum Kosten, deshalb ist eseigentlich egal wo ich bin. Wenn ich aber auf Inbetriebnahme bin und von 24€ am Tag 3 Mahlzeiten bezahlen muss, und noch eine Familie daheim habe die ich ernähren muss, wird es knapp. 

Weshalb viele Personen denken, sie könnten auch ohne Ausbildung, etc als SPS Programmierer anfangen liegt meines Erachtens vielleicht auch ein wenig an den Umständen in denen sie SPS das erste Mal kennengelernt haben. 
Man hat eine graphische Benutzeroberfläche zur Verfügung, die einfachsten Programme zur Steuerung eines Förderbandmodells oder Motors kann man mit ein bisschen logischem Denken in einem Baustein hinkriegen, und so weiter und so weiter. 
Vielen fehlt die Erfahrung um das große Ganze zu sehen. 
Mitschuldig könnte allerdings auch der Markt sein. Überall werden SPS Programmierer gesucht, weil eben viele der alten Garde in Rente gehen und die, die nachkommen, nicht mehr bereit sind Opfer zu bringen. Also wird der Markt immer interessanter und auch Leute, die keine Ausbildung aus diesem Bereich haben und sich die Programmierumgebung nur heruntergeladen haben um mal zu schauen was das ist, könnten denken, "Wird ja nicht so schwer sein" und sich dann ernsthaft überlegen als SPS Programmierer weiterzumachen.


----------



## bike (6 Februar 2017)

Ich kann die Aussagen so unterschreiben.
Als ich z:B. 50wurde, also die Hälfte des Lebens (bin Optimist) feiern durfte, musste meine Freundin mitten in der Nacht aufstehen um zu gratulieren.
Und wegen Auslöse, auch das stimmt. 
Als ich vor 30 Jahren oder so im vorderen Orient war, gab es bis zu 200 Deutschmark am Tag und man wurde für die Arbeit auch durch die Kunden belohnt. 
Heute? 
Welche Fragen oder Koversation gibt es noch?
Wann fertig?
Warum nicht schneller?
Welche Zusatzoptionen bekomme ich geschenkt?
Alles so teuer, also bist du hier Sklave. 

Ich weiß, dass vieles bescheiden ist inzwischen, doch immer noch ist dies mein Beruf und wenn ich demnächst in rente gehen werde, wird mir einiges fehlen, denke ich. 

bike


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Februar 2017)

> Heute?
> Welche Fragen oder Koversation gibt es noch?
> Wann fertig?
> Warum nicht schneller?
> ...



Ist bei mir nicht so ( Getränke / Chemie... )


Bei meinen mehrmonatigen Montagen sind viele Freundschaften entstanden.
In Rheinland Pfalz werde ich immer wieder von einem Geschäftsführer eines
Abfüllbetriebes zum Sonntagsessen mit Frau und Kindern eingeladen. Außerdem
werden wir ( meine Arbeitskollegen und ich ) regelmäßig nach zwei bis drei 
Wochen vor Ort zum Essen eingeladen. In Ungarn wurde ein neues Werk für einen
deutschen Großkonzern hochgezogen, da wurden 60 Monteure 1x im Monat zum
essen inkl. allem eingeladen.

Ich fühle mich auch nicht als Sklave, mir macht es Spaß.

Großer Nachteil ist natürlich, dass es schwierig ist, eine Beziehung / Ehe zu führen

Mit Grüßen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Februar 2017)

Zombie schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile recht oft in Firmen zu tun gehabt, in welchen in der Instandhaltung SPS Programmierer zu finden sind, die sich das alles selbst beigebracht haben.
> Die haben allesamt eine als Elektriker/ Elektroniker oder Mechatroniker angefangen und sind aus eigenem Interesse oder schlichter Notwendigkeit in die Programmierung quer eingestiegen.
> Die haben auch keinen Titel und haben trotzdem manchmal richtig was drauf. Nur soviel zu dem Thema, dass man einen höheren Abschluss braucht um SPS Programmierer zu werden



Das stimmt schon, aber ohne das passende "Papier" kommt 
man bei bei einer Bewerbung gar nicht in die zweite Runde.

Einen Abschluss zu haben, egal ob Schlosser, Mechaniker oder
Elektriker, zeigt zumindest, dass man in der Lage war, etwas
anzufangen, sich durchbeißen und zum Abschluss zu bringen.

Ich könnte hier noch einiges Schreiben, aber der TE macht
ja nicht mehr mit – die hier scheiben wissen ja , wie es läuft.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Februar 2017)

Was in den ganzen Diskussionen immer wieder vergessen wird  –  
DEN SPS-Prgrammierer für sich gestellt gibt es ja eher nicht.

Ich muss mich in irgendeinem technischen Umfeld auskennen, 
Montagetechnik, Abfüllanlage, Hochregal, Abwassertechnik oder 
was auch immer.

Ich muss Zusammenhänge verstehen, strukturieren, Lösungen 
entwickeln und dann fange ich irgend wann an, das Programm
zu entwickeln. 

Wer löst beim Only-Programmierer die ersten 80%?


----------



## S7_Einsteiger (25 April 2017)

Es wird bestimmt nicht einfach sein. Ich habe vor einigen Jahren während des Studiums SPS programmiert, bin dann in Anwendungsentwicklung (C++, Java) und sonstige IT Jobs quasi abgedriftet. Ich will nun in SPS Programmierung wiedereinsteigen und muss feststellen dass die Chancen nicht so gut stehen. Die Firmen suchen nur (fast) erfahrenere SPS-ler. Als Neueinsteiger oder Wiedereinsteiger hast du nur eine wesentlich schlechtere Chance. Selbst die Dienstleister bevorzugen SPS-ler mit mehrjähriger Berufserfahrung.


----------



## vollmi (25 April 2017)

S7_Einsteiger schrieb:


> Die Firmen suchen nur (fast) erfahrenere SPS-ler. Als Neueinsteiger oder Wiedereinsteiger hast du nur eine wesentlich schlechtere Chance. Selbst die Dienstleister bevorzugen SPS-ler mit mehrjähriger Berufserfahrung.



Nunja. Was die Firmen suchen und was sie bekommen können, sind zwei verschiedene Sachen. Wenn sie halt nur Neueinsteiger oder Wiedereinsteiger bekommen können, müssen sie halt die nehmen.
Am liebsten hätten sie ja n 20 Jährigen Schulabgänger mit 20 Jahren Erfahrung in der Anlagenfertigung.

mfg René


----------



## Boxy (25 April 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Nunja. Was die Firmen suchen und was sie bekommen können, sind zwei verschiedene Sachen. Wenn sie halt nur Neueinsteiger oder Wiedereinsteiger bekommen können, müssen sie halt die nehmen.
> Am liebsten hätten sie ja n 20 Jährigen Schulabgänger mit 20 Jahren Erfahrung in der Anlagenfertigung.
> 
> mfg René



Genau so sieht es aus. Aktuell ist der Markt mit Erfahrenen Programmierern wie leer gefegt!
Schaut man einmal bei Xing, wie viele Anfragen pro Tag/Woche im Postfach liegen, zeichnet dies ein deutliches Bild.
Allerdings ist es auch so, viele Firmen wissen auch nicht mehr richtig was sie eigentlich suchen.

Auch ist es halt so, einmal wollen Firmen nicht mehr die Gehälter vergüten welches man sich einmal erarbeitet hat und anderseits suchen manche Firmen Programmierer (zB per Beratungsfirmen oder durch Bekannte) und bieten Dir dann erst einmal einen 2 Jahres Vertrag an. Da kann man auch nur lachen und sich fragen, was denken diese sich den ...

Es waren früher auch andere und in meinen Augen auch schönere Zeiten! Man hat viel mehr Spaß bei der Sache gehabt und hatte auch mehr Zeit ... 
War ebenfalls sehr viel in der Welt Unterwegs (waren schöne Zeiten in Russland, Korea, Südamerika usw.), aber bei der aktuellen Firma, besteht von meiner Seite auch kein Interesse mehr Unterwegs zu sein. 
Der Finanzielle Anreiz oder das Schmerzensgeld dafür fehlt einfach ... Ich verdiene im Haus genau so viel wie wenn ich Unterwegs wäre! Unterwegs zahle ich bei den meisten Spesen eher drauf (meine Wohnung muss ich trotzdem heizen usw.)!

Viele Firmen haben Probleme wenn es darum geht, das die Mitarbeiter auf Reisen gehen sollen. Da sagen viele why should i do this?
Die heutige Zeiten usw. sind anders als früher und die Sozialen Schwerpunkte haben sich bei der heutigen Generation usw. verlagert!


----------



## bike (25 April 2017)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage:
Geht es nur und allein ums Geld?
Klar möchte man gut und zuverlässig verdienen, ABER ich sehe es so, dass die Anreize und die Anerkennung und Achtung der Leistung die erbracht wird fehlen.

Wenn die Leute aus Fern zurückkommen und keiner Interesse hat zu erfahren was gut, was schlecht und wie es dem Mensch geht, dann braucht sich niemand wundern, warum keiner freililig sich das antun soll / möchte.

Jetzt haben wir Leute die geflüchtet sind, die wollen noch was anpacken und freuen sich, dass sie akzeptiert werden wie sie sind, egal woher und warum sie hier sind. 
Es gibt Lichtblicke und das tut gut.

bike


----------



## Hesse (25 April 2017)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wer löst beim Only-Programmierer die ersten 80%?


Und wer löst beim Only-Programmierer die letzten 10%, bei der IBN?
Den Teil den die Konstruktion oder Mechanik versemmelt hat ???


----------



## Typson (25 April 2017)

Hallo Boxy.

Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu. Ein Kollege und ich standen als Angestellte beim Sondermaschinenbauer vor ein paar Jahren auch vor diesen Problemen. Viel Reisen, schlechte Bezahlung. Wir haben den Schritt gewagt und eine eigene Firma gegründet und versuchen es nun als reiner Softwaredienstleister besser zu machen. Das hat aber Vor- und Nachteile für die Angestellten. Da bei den höheren Gehältern unser Gewinn am Ende des Jahres recht gering ausfällt, bleibt nicht viel Puffer übrig um Totzeiten zu überbrücken. Von Werbung und größeren Investitionen ganz zu schweigen. Mittlerweile haben wir das zwar im Griff, aber es war ein harter Kampf. Das nur als Sicht eines Arbeitgebers.

Bei uns zählt in erster Linie nicht die Berufserfahrung, sondern vielmehr das Engagement, egal ob beim Neueinsteiger oder beim alten Hasen. Aber du hast recht, die meisten Arbeitgeber können/wollen derzeit nicht ausbilden, da die Projekte schon vor der Tür stehen. Der Sinn hat sich mir aber auch noch nie erschlossen.

Sucht denn hier jemand einen Job als SPS-Programmierer im Raum Berlin/Brandenburg oder Sachsen? Könnt euch gern mal per PN melden  (würde mir die Arbeit erleichtern )


----------

